# Frogger Get Together - Sarasota, FL 04/23 @ 1 PM



## rpping (Sep 5, 2015)

Stef Ania's Place - Posting at her request - Message me privately if you need her address

Ok guys, so it's official. On Sunday, April 23th at 1pm, I'm hosting the next frog meet at my house in Sarasota, FL. You are welcome to invite anyone who would be interested in coming, it will be a great time!! 

We get together and talk shop, trade/sell frogs/herps and plants, and get to know fellow local hobbyists!! 

I will serve Empanadas, snacks, and drinks. If anyone wants to bring beer, please be my guest!!! 

In addition to dart frogs, I also keep day geckos, chameleons, Chamaeleolis, etc, so there are tons of vivariums and animals to see!! PM me for the address!! If you have anything to trade or sell, bring it, by all means!! 

Edit: Keeping dart frogs or anything else is not a prerequisite to come to this frog meet!! You are welcome to come regardless of what you keep, if anything at all. Everyone is welcome, especially if you aren't yet into the hobby and are looking to get your toes wet. There will be plenty of minds to pick and Vivariums to get ideas from!!! 

Edit 2: I've set up an additional animal room from last year!! Things are a little switched around.. the Chameleons are now in the day gecko room and there's a whole new room of animals in the back of the house!!! So if you came last year, this year will be even better!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

How awesome! I wish I lived closer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

I will be there this Sunday, first time attending, but I know it will be a great time!

She has a lot of tanks and different animals.


----------



## alsofaac (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry I missed it. As I live in Tampa, you're not too far! Please inform me of the next one, or any other in the area. Thanks.


----------

